# R22's still shipping? Are they compatible with MRV and Mediashare?



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I enabled MRV via my existing home network last night and also had to have my HD DVR replaced due to ongoing technical issues. I was hoping they'd send me an HR24 of course, but I see this in my online account under "Orders":


ERP_R22 Free 1 Free

Does this mean I'm actually getting an R22? I thought those were old (pre HRxx models) and non-compatible with ethernet services. 
Is DirecTV actually still sending these out? Will I not be able to use MRV or Mediashare anymore?

Forget the HR24, at this point I'm just hoping not to get stuck with a smaller hard drive and without mediashare!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I have an R22 in the mix and it works just the same as any other HR2x box.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

MikeW said:


> I have an R22 in the mix and it works just the same as any other HR2x box.


Well that's a relief. So is my worse case scenario that I'll have a smaller hard drive, or are there other differences from the HR22? 
Is there an eSATA port so I can at least expand it to 1 TB via external hard drive?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Yes. eSATA port is there.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If your receiver is an HD-DVR, you should NOT be receiving an R22 to replace it, and I *strongly* advise you NOT to activate it. Insist on an HD-DVR. No matter what they tell you, the R22 is considered an SD-DVR (yes, it is really HR21 hardware and will do HD), and there are liabilities due to that. For example, an R22 can be replaced with an R16 per DirecTV business rules. HD-DVRs should never be replaced with an R22.

So, again, I recommend that if you do, in fact, receive an R22, that you refuse it, call back, and get DirecTV to send you an HD-DVR.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> If your receiver is an HD-DVR, you should NOT be receiving an R22 to replace it, and I *strongly* advise you NOT to activate it. Insist on an HD-DVR. No matter what they tell you, the R22 is considered an SD-DVR (yes, it is really HR21 hardware and will do HD), and there are liabilities due to that. For example, an R22 can be replaced with an R16 per DirecTV business rules. HD-DVRs should never be replaced with an R22.
> 
> So, again, I recommend that if you do, in fact, receive an R22, that you refuse it, call back, and get DirecTV to send you an HD-DVR.


While I agree with you, there is a slight correction I would make. DirecTV does have the policy that if you have an R22, it should be replaced with an R22. Although as you stated, it is still considered to be a SD-DVR. With that said, if you have only an HD-DVR and the R22, you will not be able to have MRV as the R22 is not considered to be a HD receiver.

I also agree with you that the OP should not activate the receiver if they receive a R22 and had ordered a HD-DVR.

- Merg


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

The Merg said:


> it is still considered to be a SD-DVR. With that said, if you have only an HD-DVR and the R22, you will not be able to have MRV as the R22 is not considered to be a HD receiver.


That's exactly what I was afraid of. And this would be the ONLY DVR in my house... the only other MRV capable box I have is the H23.

So if an R22 comes I can just call them and say that they didn't send me a high def DVR and that I'm sending it back so they can send me the right type of unit? I have concerns of course that they won't do that and I'll be stuck with it anyway.
I don't think I can just refuse the Fedex package because I won't know until opening it what model it is.

Maybe I shouldn't even worry about this too much at this point since I haven't received it yet. I don't even know for sure if "ERP_R22" means they have shipped an R22, although it certainly seems that way. Perhaps it's just a generic code they use for all of them. I'm HOPING anyway...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

MISpat said:


> So if an R22 comes I can just call them and say that they didn't send me a high def DVR and that I'm sending it back so they can send me the right type of unit?


Yes, do exactly that. Do NOT activate it. They may as well have sent you a D10. Insist on an HD-DVR.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

If you're unable to refuse the FedEx shipment, INSIST on 1. a return box for the R22 and 2. for an HD-DVR to be sent out, not an R22.

and yeah, BY NO MEANS should you activate it.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I would make sure of what is in the box that arrives before refusing any shipment and if it is indeed an R22 they call tech support for a proper replacement. If you have and hddvr then it will be replaced with like equipment


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

naijai said:


> f it is indeed an R22 they call tech support for a proper replacement. If you have and hddvr then it will be replaced with like equipment


I wouldn't have thought to ask for technical support when I call back. I would have just talked to the first person who answered the phone, so thanks for that bit of info...


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Just wonderful, they sent me an R22. I've had nothing but problems with two HD-DVRs since I started with DirecTV and both times their "solution" was to send me an OLDER unit.

I called back technical support and he told me that it can't handle HD and that the only difference is that I need to use another adapter (which of course isn't included in the box). Obviously this is BS because I know the hard drive is smaller too.

So what do I do now? Call back and ask for a CSR and explain the situation and hopefully they'll send me the right unit? Or do I just send the R22 back with a note and try again once they've received it?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Is this R22 a replacement for the HR22-100 listed in your signature? Are you sure it isn't another HR22? If so then the CSR really screwed up, and like the others said you need to send it back. They have to replace it with another HR2x model otherwise you may run into big trouble down the road.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> Is this R22 a replacement for the HR22-100 listed in your signature? Are you sure it isn't another HR22? If so then the CSR really screwed up, and like the others said you need to send it back. They have to replace it with another HR2x model otherwise you may run into big trouble down the road.


Yes, that's exactly the one they sent it as a replacement for. And whoever screwed up initially, the tech I spoke to insisted that this was a like replacement.

I just read this in a post somewhere which makes me believe this unit doesn't even deliver true HD:

"The R22 DVR has all the features of its HD brethren, except of course true HD. However, it can output EDTV (480p) through component or HDMI"

Certainly I need to send it back... just not sure of the steps I should take aside from the physical part of shipping it.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

MISpat said:


> Yes, that's exactly the one they sent it as a replacement for. And whoever screwed up initially, the tech I spoke to insisted that this was a like replacement.
> 
> I just read this in a post somewhere which makes me believe this unit doesn't even deliver true HD:
> 
> ...


D* doesn't seem to have any problem recognizing the R22 is *not* an HD DVR when activating MRV. :lol:

Call them back, *insist* on a proper replacement for the HR22 _Fed Exed_, and a prepaid return label for the boat anchor they sent you. If the CSR resists, ask for retention.

An R22 is not an HR22.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MISpat said:


> Yes, that's exactly the one they sent it as a replacement for. And whoever screwed up initially, the tech I spoke to insisted that this was a like replacement.
> 
> I just read this in a post somewhere which makes me believe this unit doesn't even deliver true HD:
> 
> ...


It can do true HD if connected to an account that has HR or H receivers. But DirecTV does not consider it an HD box. It's kind of an odd scenario, but would not accept one as a replacement for a true HR unit.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dwcolvin said:


> *D* doesn't seem to have any problem recognizing the R22 is not an HD DVR when activating MRV. :lol:*
> 
> Call them back, *insist* on a proper replacement for the HR22 _Fed Exed_, and a prepaid return label for the boat anchor they sent you. If the CSR resists, ask for retention.
> 
> An R22 is not an HR22.


Actually it appears DirecTV at least in some quarters does have a problem with not recognizing the R22 as a genuine HD-DVR.

My MRV install was yesterday and the work order called for swapping out my four legacy SD-DVRs as they are not SWM capable with R16s. However the installer also happened to have an R22 on the truck which he let me have for one of the R16s since it is also officially listed as a SD-DVR.

He was naturally going install the R22 as an SD-DVR like the R16s with just a DECA BSF in the satellite line, but I asked him since DirecTV's actions toward allowing MRV on the R22s is murky would you place a DECA dongle on it if DirecTV activated MRV for it.

And sure enough the R22 activated for MRV so the installer put a DECA dongle on it. Don't how long it will last, or if the installer actually went against the work order by giving me an extra DECA dongle for it.

But glad to have it anyway ...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Actually it appears DirecTV at least in some quarters does have a problem with not recognizing the R22 as a genuine HD-DVR.
> 
> My MRV install was yesterday and the work order called for swapping out my four legacy SD-DVRs as they are not SWM capable with R16s. However the installer also happened to have an R22 on the truck which he let me have for one of the R16s since it is also officially listed as a SD-DVR.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have a problem keeping MRV on the R22 as long as you have at least one HD-DVR and one HD receiver (DVR or not.) Obviously you have that or you wouldn't get the MRV install to begin with, so you should be good to go with the R22. But if anything happens to the R22, you might get an R16 as a replacement.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Well I finally got it resolved. I first spoke to a technical support rep who claims that this handles HD. I called back and spoke to a CSR about the issue who transferred me back to tech support anyway. That rep claimed the same thing so I asked him to transfer me to retention so I could ask them some questions directly.

The rep in retention admitted that it’s considered a standard receiver. He also said that it’s an old receiver and they are not even supposed to be dispersing those any more. After some confusion about what I currently had on the account and what was received as a replacement, he spoke to his supervisor and they are sending me a recovery kit for the R22 and a new replacement for my current HR22. 

The funny part in all this is that they still can’t figure out why an R22 was sent to me. When has mentioned it to his supervisor, she said “R22, WHAAAT?” in a very surprised voice.

Thanks for your advice guys.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Be sure to post the final resolution.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> ... You shouldn't have a problem keeping MRV on the R22 as long as you have at least one HD-DVR and one HD receiver (DVR or not.)


Oh, hey thats great to know, as I thought that DirecTV's official policy was not to allow MRV activation on the R22s without exception. So I really felt I was taking advantage of some kind of confusion or murkiness going on right now in DirecTV's system allowing MRV activation on some R22s and denneing it on others and was prepared for MRV to be shut-off on the R22 at any time. But now I see there is indeed an exception and luckily to my benefit. 



> ... Obviously you have that or you wouldn't get the MRV install to begin with, so you should be good to go with the R22. But if anything happens to the R22, you might get an R16 as a replacement.


Yes of course, the original installation was to only have my HR21-200 and HR22-100 MRV'ed.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

And the plot thickens... they sent me the recovery kit for the R22 but it references the RID for my still-needing-to-be-replaced-with-a-correct-model HR22. Supposedly a new label is on the way. 

No valid replacement for the HR-22 has been shipped yet. I'm assuming the reason they haven't shipped the correct type of replacement yet is because they want the R22 back first. Good thing it's not totally non-functional for TV watching!!!


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a quick question, You don't happen to be in a MPG4 local market do you?

If you do, was that HR22 installed as a MPG4 upgrade to a SD dvr?


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't know the answer to that. The HR22 replaced an HR23 which was the original receiver they gave me when I signed up.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

netraa, nope he's not. otherwise he would never have "2 D12NC-500 Std Def " on his acct unless he bought them and activated them himself. IIRC, most of CT is in a LiL 101 spotbeam.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

MISpat said:


> And the plot thickens... they sent me the recovery kit for the R22 but it references the RID for my still-needing-to-be-replaced-with-a-correct-model HR22. Supposedly a new label is on the way.
> 
> No valid replacement for the HR-22 has been shipped yet. I'm assuming the reason they haven't shipped the correct type of replacement yet is because they want the R22 back first. Good thing it's not totally non-functional for TV watching!!!


The new recovery kit label never arrived so I called and they said that it was never shipped. Supposedly the label is set up to ship now and I actually got them to send the correct replacement HD-DVR without having to wait until the whole R22 mess gets cleaned up. To say that I'm skeptical that this is the end of it is an understatement at this point.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I just received two boxes... they sent me ANOTHER R22!!!
And yet ANOTHER INCORRECT recovery kit label.

I'm going to have a VERY difficult time speaking to them without blowing my lid this time!!!


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Around 7 hours on the phone and another couple of hours for a service appt, I finally got an HR24 from a service tech earlier last week. Another 7 hours for a service appt today + $100 out of pocket and I've got the whole home installation and an additional HR24. The retention rep I spoke to a couple of weeks ago put a note on my account to give me the $250 discount on MRV install and equipment to compensate me for my time and hassle, so I'm going to consider this a win!


----------

